# Salt Fork Conditions?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Anybody got eyes on the lake and the spillway conditions? Not ready to dust off the boat yet and figured I would hit it from the bank this weekend. Don't want to drive about an hour if the conditions are garbage. TIA


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I will give my own report...lol

Went out to the lake yesterday. Skim ice on the lake, couple boats out by the dam. A little bit of open water near the shore by Morning glory. Wind was breaking up the ice but pushing it towards the launch. Casted around a little bit, nothing to show for it.

Spillway was down from previously (could see the ice marks on the tree trunks) and water looked good but was flowing pretty good. Tons of shad down there, dead and alive. Had a couple light bites, no fish though. Maybe next weekend if the Ohio River is still up.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Good report. 
Just curious if you know which launch boats used. Have been wanting to give it a try. Just not sure if I can without tearing trailer up.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They used Morning Glory ramp. I saw 2 boats by the dam and both trailers were in the lot.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------

